# Xorg -configure command not found



## sleat (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all. I have a problem. I try get an xorg.conf.new file and run command *Xorg -configure*, but system answered 
	
	



```
Xorg -configure commands not found
```

Who can help me?  :\


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2011)

Try reading the handbook: 5.3 Installing X11


----------



## sleat (Apr 6, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Try reading the handbook: 5.3 Installing X11



I installed this package, but it does not help


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2011)

Are the ports/packages installed properly?

If you're using (t)csh you probably need to
`# rehash` and try again.


----------



## sleat (Apr 8, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Are the ports/packages installed properly?
> 
> If you're using (t)csh you probably need to
> `# rehash` and try again.



Did not help


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2011)

Post the output of
`# pkg_version -vI | grep xorg`


----------



## dralex (Apr 12, 2011)

*Xorg -configure*

I tried that just the other day and got the same results. Turns out I had to use the full path to the executable to get it to work. */usr/local/bin/Xorg -configure* .... Worked just fine.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2011)

Check your user's path, /usr/local/bin/ should be in there by default.


----------

